

Tell HN: We made a Forrst invite code for you. - kylebragger

If you're on HN and care to check out Forrst, you can use the aptly-named invite code "hackernews" (without the quotes) to sign up immediately: https://forrst.com/signup<p>Curious to know what you think.
======
kylebragger
And, clickable: <https://forrst.com/signup>

------
jonah
Thanks!

I'm getting "This page has insecure script." [sic] in Chrome FYI.

~~~
pokoleo
For the forrst guys (looking at this), this is triggered by not serving
scripts over ssl, while the rest of the page is sent through ssl.

~~~
kylebragger
Yeah, we're working on cleaning all that up. Sorry about that.

~~~
peterjmag
Don't forget about protocol-relative URLs! <http://paulirish.com/2010/the-
protocol-relative-url/>

------
callahad
Between this and your previous post[0] opening up Forrst to folks with active
GitHub accounts, it looks like you're very actively and deliberately trying to
pull more developers into the Forrst fold. Out of genuine curiosity, why?

PS: The "Log In" graphic never fails to make me smile.

[0]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2659193>

~~~
kylebragger
We always intended the site to be a solid place for dev/designer hybrids, as
well as outright devs/designers. It used to be our sweet spot as far as user
type was concerned, and I think it's something we could still potentially do
well.

Glad you like that log :)

------
symptic
Thanks for the HN code Kyle. I heard you talking about Forrst at the lunch
Noah put together right before SXSW, and I heard you got some funding soon
after. Congrats!

Quick problem though: I accidentally tied the wrong Twitter account to my
account and can't find where to change it (under "Find Your Twitter Friends").

------
jefflinwood
Thanks! I'll share some of my iPad UI designs on Forrst to see if I get any
feedback - is that what it's for?

------
Peroni
On attempting to sign up as a paying supporter I get the following paypal
error:

 _We are sorry, we are experiencing temporary difficulties. Please try again
later. If this error occurred while making a payment, avoid duplicate payments
by checking your Account Overview before resending a payment._

 _Message 3005_

~~~
kylebragger
Gah, sounds like Paypal is acting up (again).

------
gregorym
I signup yesterday and send my first post
([http://forrst.com/posts/Decide_when_you_want_to_send_your_Ba...](http://forrst.com/posts/Decide_when_you_want_to_send_your_Basecamp_messa-
IGA)).

I felt like my post was lost in a jungle of new posts every seconds.

------
13rules
Interesting ... I received an email today that my application was "approved".
It was rejected before because I just couldn't be bothers to go through all
the steps and fill out the information.

Looking forward to checking out the site.

------
mwilcox
Been using this for a few months. I love it so much, so many amazing designs
being posted every day. The site functions extremely well too. Thanks for
building it :)

------
splatcollision
Cool, thanks Kyle...

------
gte910h
It took me months to figure out you wanted me to comment on the design of the
item on the page. I thought it was an ad

------
Aoi
Thank you very much. Been wanting to join for a long time now.

------
auston
Add me / Follow me: <http://forrst.com/people/bunsen>

Looking for forrst friends!

------
saurabh
Thank you.

------
reustle
Great work Kyle!

------
antidaily
just open it up, dudes.

~~~
LocalPCGuy
In this case, I think less is more. I know I will visit and comment on Forrst
because the noise to value ratio is still relatively low. I don't feel that it
is really an exclusive "club" feel, but it does seem to be more developers and
designers that are actually doing the work every day than on more "open"
places.

